# Beekeeper from 100 Mile House, British Columbia, CANADA



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees!


----------



## Hobo (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome. Your corner of the world is beautiful and the people are super friendly.


----------



## BEEhumble (Jan 9, 2015)

You are too kind Hobo......we do LOVE it here though............ice fishing, snow shovelling (our gym membership), crazy deer digging through the snow right by the window finding what they can to eat, and suicide honey bees out doing a cleansing flight when it is much too cold (honey bee CPR practice). Positive energy heading south as you receive your first hives this year. We BEElieve that you will do AWESOME. THANX for your comment!!!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, Are there any bee clubs in your area. ?


----------



## ABruce (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Beehumble,
Nice to see a neighbour that's just to the north. I was into my hives today, had to shovel to get to them, but seven out of seven are alive, , so far so good. I will be interested to hear of your experiences with top bar hives, compared to your langs.
Please post your experiences.
Hope the snow melts soon and an early spring!


----------



## BEEhumble (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello BGhoney,

There is a support group here in 100 Mile House, however, it isn't very active and most are newbees. Although we are only three years in, we probably have done the most reading and experimenting. Sometimes all is good and sometimes not so good. Williams Lake is not too far from us (45 minute drive north) and there is also a club there. They only have a general meeting once a year which mainly deals with business and also a yearly field day. Two hours south is Kamloops whose bee club seems to have more regular meetings than both the above mentioned clubs and when I win the lottery and have time off, I hope to see what they can share. The bee forum will probably be our "go to" site to draw on those more wiser and experienced than people we presently have as mentors. Can waste LOTS of time searching the internet for bee information when I really should be doing something else!!


----------



## BEEhumble (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello Neighbour--ABruce,

Nice to hear from someone so near--Kamloops, Vernon, Kelowna??? Read through your bee blog. Sounds like you had a BUSY summer. Will keep you posted on our top bar hive journey. Bees/queens don't arrive till the end of May when the weather finally is reasonable. Are you going to the BC Honey Producers Association AGM meeting in Kamloops in March? See you there if you are.


----------



## ABruce (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi, 
I am going for the education day I am looking forward to it. I have three new packages ordered for early April and two local nucs for the end of May. I look forward to hearing about your top bars. See you in Kamloops


----------

